# Software rev



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry if this is posted somewhere, I couldn't find it.

I was wondering what the latest software rev is for my ViP722. I'm concerned that it might not be updating.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

It should be L5.12 which for both the ViP622 and ViP722.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks! OK That's what i have. good deal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

They are downloading 6.10. I got it last night.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Also .. just look at the stickies at the top of this forum. It should give you an indication of what the current release is.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L6.10 isn't going to everyone yet. This first phase is a limited rollout.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For R0083143404-83958735.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I'm in that group and based on my "online chat" with Tech Support I mentioned on the other thread plus the lack of activity on that thread, the 6.10 I got may be a short rollout.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

See http://www.dishuser.org/software.htm and http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customer_service/software_versions/index.asp


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phrelin said:


> They are downloading 6.10. I got it last night.


Be afraid; be very afraid. :eek2:


----------

